# Table for Dremel Tool



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I made a router table for my Dremel tool just like the big boys. It has an adjustable fence using T-Tracks and a miter gauge track for a miniature miter gauge. Now then I studied long and hard as to how I could mount the Dremel under the table and make it easily adjustable as opposed to a split section of wood as the plans called for. I had the ideal solution all the time, the Dremel tool plunge base buried in a corner of my shop for over a year that had never been used. I was setting it up to use for a small inlay project because it comes with a removable guide bushing for inlay work. While setting it up it dawned on me to remove the springs and use it under the table just like the big boys. 

So after 2 or 3 months of working on the table off and on without a clue as to how to mount the tool to my satisfaction I am gonna have to agree with my dear departed mother. "You are at times as bright as a burned out light bulb". :lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Just one more way, just drop the table in the link below right into the same hole for it's big brother,it has a great way to hold the Dremel tool and to adjust it.just need one of the 13.00 dollar plate that Mike posted.

Amazon.com: Dremel 231 Shaper/Router Table: Home Improvement

==



Ken Bee said:


> I made a router table for my Dremel tool just like the big boys. It has an adjustable fence using T-Tracks and a miter gauge track for a miniature miter gauge. Now then I studied long and hard as to how I could mount the Dremel under the table and make it easily adjustable as opposed to a split section of wood as the plans called for. I had the ideal solution all the time, the Dremel tool plunge base buried in a corner of my shop for over a year that had never been used. I was setting it up to use for a small inlay project because it comes with a removable guide bushing for inlay work. While setting it up it dawned on me to remove the springs and use it under the table just like the big boys.
> 
> So after 2 or 3 months of working on the table off and on without a clue as to how to mount the tool to my satisfaction I am gonna have to agree with my dear departed mother. "You are at times as bright as a burned out light bulb". :lol:


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Personally, I'd one step further than Bob, if I had a router table with a drop in plate. Get a piece of MDF, plywood or acrylic, cut to size, drill some holes and drop it in where big brother normally sits. (Cheapskate me.)

With Bob's idea (either his way or the simpler way), one can use all the tools on the big router's table -- like the Incra LS positioner I have.

Pity my table doesn't have the drop in plate. (No, Bob, I'm not going to ruin my table to put one in! :no

Cassandra


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Bob and Cassandra....Thanks for the input. 

Bob....To my way of thinking putting the Dremel tool into a full size table is overkill. The Dremel tool screws into the plunge base precisely the same way as the Shaper/router table you linked to and as cheap as they are I could buy another Dremel Tool and Plunge Base to dedicate to my Dremel table permanently. As it is I have the table nearly completed short of attaching the plunge base and fitting up aluminum banding around the MDF top. It clamps to my workbench thus making the plunge base adjustment knob almost eye level accessible and if using my full size table I would have to open the door, bend over or lift the top to make adjustments. The table I built is made from 1/2 inch MDF at 24 inches wide x 18 inches deep (9 inches from front to center of bit hole) so it is more than adequate for Dremel size work I'm sure. The shaper./router table is the only Dremel accessory I don't own and now don't see the need for it. Even if I did have one I would probably just strip parts from it to use on the table I built. I did that very thing with a Craftsman router table. I tore it apart and used the switch, feather boards, etc to use with my home built router table. The tracks I used on my Dremel table. Actually the Craftsman top and fence may even work for my planned Trim Router table. 

Cassandra...As far as using a full size plate I do have an extra I replaced with a Woodpeckers aluminum plate in my my router table and am trying to decide if I want to use it to build a table similar to Rocklers Trim router table or for a mount when I build a ski like Bob's using the 3 inch extrusion. Probably the ski because it is already drilled for the Milwaukee router I plan on using with the ski. Darn, after reading that back it makes me seem like a cheapskate and/or somebody that can't think for himself.  But you have to admit, Bob leaves the door wide open for folks to copy his extremely talented work with jigs and fixtures when he posts the pictures.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I agree " Dremel tool into a full size table is overkill " that's why I made the one below  with a swing fence in place..the setup below is for putting snap ring slots in place on rods ,brass/steel/Alum.bolts.etc.

==


Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob and Cassandra....Thanks for the input.
> 
> Bob....To my way of thinking putting the Dremel tool into a full size table is overkill. The Dremel tool screws into the plunge base precisely the same way as the Shaper/router table you linked to and as cheap as they are I could buy another Dremel Tool and Plunge Base to dedicate to my Dremel table permanently. As it is I have the table nearly completed short of attaching the plunge base and fitting up aluminum banding around the MDF top. It clamps to my workbench thus making the plunge base adjustment knob almost eye level accessible and if using my full size table I would have to open the door, bend over or lift the top to make adjustments. The table I built is made from 1/2 inch MDF at 24 inches wide x 18 inches deep (9 inches from front to center of bit hole) so it is more than adequate for Dremel size work I'm sure. The shaper./router table is the only Dremel accessory I don't own and now don't see the need for it. Even if I did have one I would probably just strip parts from it to use on the table I built. I did that very thing with a Craftsman router table. I tore it apart and used the switch, feather boards, etc to use with my home built router table. The tracks I used on my Dremel table. Actually the Craftsman top and fence may even work for my planned Trim Router table.
> 
> Cassandra...As far as using a full size plate I do have an extra I replaced with a Woodpeckers aluminum plate in my my router table and am trying to decide if I want to use it to build a table similar to Rocklers Trim router table or for a mount when I build a ski like Bob's using the 3 inch extrusion. Probably the ski because it is already drilled for the Milwaukee router I plan on using with the ski. Darn, after reading that back it makes me seem like a cheapskate and/or somebody that can't think for himself.  But you have to admit, Bob leaves the door wide open for folks to copy his extremely talented work with jigs and fixtures when he posts the pictures.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ken Bee said:


> But you have to admit, Bob leaves the door wide open for folks to copy his extremely talented work with jigs and fixtures when he posts the pictures.


 Absolutely, I agree. That's why I greatly appreciate having people like Bob, Harry, and many others here. The sharing of knowledge and ideas here is great!

Besides, putting my Dremel in my table would likely lead to my losing it. The Dremel, that is. I lost my mind years ago.

Cassandra


----------

